# CONTEST: Pandoran Crabs (prize money involved)



## DasOmen

Aloha and welcome heretics to the Second yes SECOND contest hosted by Dasomen. this time around we're dealing with the imperial guard regiment the Pandoran Crabs.

Everything (most everything) you need to find out about the pandoran crabs is right here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=97951
a decent way to think of the crabs attire is a combination but not copy of several things. i ask that artists take inspiration from these sources when depicting their armor

Mass Effect
Dead Space
the Helghast
also keep in mind that everything they wear is designed to form a hermetical seal, thus is rated for space, vacuums, and being submerged in water. 

but on the line right now from now friday january 20th untill may 10th is 100$ of my own cash that will go to the best entry in this contest as voted on by the judges. now then, for the First set of possibilities

Primer 1:For the Ploss of it: Drawing, painting, mini
this is a homage to our very own commissar ploss. for this you are to create a pandoran crab commissar ala ploss. yes our very own commissar ploss is going to be imortalized in our contest here. it can be a drawing, digital artwork, painting, or mini. the drawings/painting/digital art needs to be a action shot of the good commissar leading a group of pandoran crabs against the enemies of the emperor or in a good old game of Grapnel ball. 

Primer 2: Into the abyss do we go: drawing, painting, landscape
this is a image where a platoon or squad of pandoran crabs decend into a abyssal sink hole or pit via their grapnels, vehicles and all. it's a fairly simple shot, no real action here. landscapers can build the actual sinkhole and decorate it as if it had just been raided by the crabs, even put a few crabs still hanging there.

Primer 3: NOT THAT GUN! PLEASE COMMISSAR NO!: drawing, painting, mini
this should be a image of a commissar sentencing a guardsmen to carry the punt gun as a punishment. remember, for the crabs exicution is a absolute last resort. instead they find other ways to punish people, like lugging around the punt gun. it should be a shot of a commissar not only sentencing the guardsmen but the guardsmen on his hands and knees begging the commissar to just shoot him instead.

Primer 4: FOUR!: Drawing, painting
this should be a shot where something got too close to a few guardsmen armed with punt guns and found out the hard way why they are called PUNT guns. it's a fairly simple peace, that doesn't exactly involve golf.

Primer 5: by the emperor i hope it doesnt fall : Drawing, painting, digital art, mini scene
in this a example of a large tank (heavy tank, light tank, superheavy, your choice on tank) is clinging to the ceiling using the magtreds while a group of guardsmen (your choice on regiment) stand under it flaberghasted that it's actualy "hanging" from the ceiling like that.

Primer 6: there is always up: digital art, painting, drawing, mini scene
this image should be essentially a line march where the pandorans are transitioning from walking on the ground, to up a metal wall with their mag boots. it's not just the troops who are in line and beginning to walk up walls, it's also their transports and walkers. so how you decide to do this is up to you. 

Primer 7: across the shattered plains i look: digital art, painting, drawing, landscape
this should be a image of a group of white cap pandoran crabs getting ready to board the main transport shuttle up to the fleet on their homeworld of pandora. the shattered landscape visible in the distance as "islands" and "former continents" float by.

Primer 8: the empire needs YOU!: landscape painting, drawing, mini
this should show a group of pandoran civilians looking up at a recruitment poster or video in awe. the recruitment poster itself should try to inspire people to join the crabs

Primer 9: Damn you merphy, damn you to the foul depths of the warp: painting, drawing, landscape
the pandorans are fighting for their life on the side of a space hulk out in the middle of space attempting to reach an airlock to get inside so they dont have to cut their way in. unfortunately right as they reach it a wave of warp energy rushes over the ship's hull and summons foul creations of the warp to combat the crabs and thwart their efforts. 

Primer 10: mine's bigger: painting, drawing, mini
a cocky and possibly soon to be executed crab is showing his punt gun to a marine to compare weapons. the guardsmen's weapon is for once... bigger

Primer 11: And it's GOOD!: painting, drawing, mini, landscape, digital art.
a depiction of two teams of pandoran crabs in a mandatory game of Grapnel ball. think of a mixture between football(rugby), spiderman, and quiddich.

Primer 12: Our enemies, Pandora cracks asunder: Short story, written tale (CP)
Depict a story of the Pandoran Crab's greatest victory. Characters should be developed and it should fit the outline that Das Omen has provided in the link at the top of the page.

Primer 13: Our Crab is cooked...: Short Story, written tale (CP)
Depict one of the Pandoran Crab's worst losses, or some tale of how they were routed etc. As above, characters should be developed, and the story should fit the structure that Das Omen has linked to above.


----------



## Serpion5

This sounds good. 

Category 1 and 3 draw my attention. Hmmm. :scratchhead:


----------



## DasOmen

thanks serpion. now i know there arent many options now. but i'm having the good commissar come up with two options and we arent done yet. this post will be dedicated hence forth to all confirmed entrants. if you would like to enter please post in this format

========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================
*Departmento Munitorum Codex Entry (insert name here)*


Primer: please insert what primer you are taking
Subcatagory: after the title you will see a subcatagory, such as drawing, painting, mini, ect. please insert that here, or at least the type you're doing.
========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================

Yes the bits with the equals sign and the plusses are required. as is the massive bold text. that is to catch my attention so i can see your entry and what you're taking. all entries MUST follow this for entering the contest so we can get a acurate count of how many people are entered and keep track of them.


========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================

Entries:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

2 additional primers added. Written work entries. 

CP


----------



## juddski

primer1 (if i only knew what grappnell ball was?):shok:
and i'll have a go at eight:stinker:


i don't exspect this to be the finished suite ,just my take on it ? :shok:
each player has his personal camera assigned to him so no body misses the action :gamer2:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

================================================== ======
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
================================================== ======
*Departmento Munitorum Codex Entry Studio Colrouphobia*


Primer 9: Damn you merphy, damn you to the foul depths of the warp

"the pandorans are fighting for their life on the side of a space hulk out in the middle of space attempting to reach an airlock to get inside so they dont have to cut their way in. unfortunately right as they reach it a wave of warp energy rushes over the ship's hull and summons foul creations of the warp to combat the crabs and thwart their efforts."

Subcatagory:Illustration
================================================== ======
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
================================================== ======

Will do my best to complete this entry, though a small caveat for the fact that I am extremely busy with work.

================================================== ======
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
================================================== ======


----------



## juddski

brain storming just trying to get some idea of what you want?


----------



## DasOmen

grapnel ball is esentialy a sport where players are not exactaly restricted by the ground so much. the goal is to get the ball through your enemy's ring. raised platforms over a pit of water, gell, or other non lethal chemical (save for prision camps where it's either bottomless pit or some other form of you're going to die). 

the play field is esentialy the size of a football field with the enviorment "shattered" just like their home world. sections of the field are raised and large pillars stick up from the ground or hang from an overhead ceiling.

the rules are thus:
play to 100 points
One point for knocking an enemy player through the ring
ten points for getting a ball through the ring.
minus one point for touching the ground, this is not constant so rolling, jumping, or what have you does not count if you actualy have to land use one of the platforms. 
30 points for getting the ball through the ring at half field.

players may not intentionaly disengage the oposing team's grapnel. 
players may not use their grapnel on other players save for preventing death.
killing an oposing team member disqualafies you from the match
Sudden Death the ground is removed from the field.

each team requires at any time 12 players to be on the field
Teams are allowed three subsects of teams
Offence, Defence, and Omni

Defence players may only play defencive rolls
Offence players may only be attackers
Omni players may take any roll, including the seeker roll

Defence players are tasked with defending the ring from enemy attack. 
Offence players are tasked with engaging the enemy team seeker and hampering the efforts of the enemy team's defence
Omni players may take any roll, their goal is to act as needed.

Seekers are the only ones who are permitted to score points for the team with the ball. 

the ball may not be tampered with

preformance upgrades to the grapnel are accacptable, however all upgrades exceeding sporting restrictive standards must be removed prior to game. 

Grapnel ball may be called to hold two diffrent types of matches. Take and Hold (a military favorite) and Seeker Showdown (a civilian favorite)

Take and Hold: the objective is to capture 4 points across the field. points are awarded every 5 seconds with a winning score of 1000. each capture point must be tagged by the seeker's grapnel for 30 seconds to be captured, however any member of the team may uncapture a point by using their grapnel to tag the capture point's tag post. the point rings in this are deactivated. 

Seeker Showdown: this is standard rules for grapnel ball. two teams, two seekers as well as offence, defence, and omni.


----------



## juddski

ok ,thanks for the descrption ,i've got a good idea now except ..
the grapnells ?
i'm thinking cable with hook type thingys:russianroulette:


----------



## DasOmen

the insperation actualy came from link's hookshot or claw shot for some of the design eliments when i was designing them as concept items.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

I have no idea how things are working out with this one. I have had a chunky workload and am about at the sketchstate. Estimate done within the week....
Like to see what others come up with also...


----------



## DasOmen

come on guys and gals. so far we got one confirmed entry, just need a few more. i'm determaned to award a winner this time and i'll feel sorta bad if i have to award a win by default! 

ok i shouldn't say i, i should say we... as in the good commissar and i... but still

WE NEED MORE ENTRIES!


----------



## TheLunaWolf

i'll be submitting for this one! i love me some IG


----------



## DasOmen

normaly people are supposed to give me presents today... being my birthday and all.... but i figured i'd give our contestants a present instead. threfore i'm extending the contest untill july 4th. what better day to have art dedicated to the men and wemon of the 40k who make things go boom on a daily basis.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Whoa, okay, then I shall be doing some fiddling with the details I wasnt happy with 

I was going to reply saying that the final will arrive from me a little later today, but since the date is extended I will be posting a preview (earlier stage) later today and then wait a week or so with th final.




And Happy Birthday!


----------



## DasOmen

i eagerly await your preview david, as for the rest of you, this is still anyone's game! if you arent sure of your artistic ability, try your hand at the written word options.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

DasOmen, thanks for (yet again) reminding me I should post the sketch I had promised.

This is fairly early in the process so you only get the basic layout and feel, but it should still be something you guys can look at and think about 

I'm a tease sometimes...


----------



## DasOmen

ok so the fourth is almost here. almost time to submit all your final drawings and bits guys and gals! i am ditirmened to anounce a winner for this one so if you havent updated your images, your last entry will be taken as your final entry. deadline is national blow shit up day for America, or july 4th for everyone else. tip, they're the same day.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

I am hoping to update with my final today,or worst case I need to load it onto a usb-stick and go to the library tomorrow. Internet-issues :/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Passed the Library now instead.Hopefully this is decent enough.(I had to go back home and re size the image to be able to post it here).

Showing the Crabs trying to reach an airlock of a spacehulk, the one they recognize as BEING an airlock is this BloodAngels space marine boarding-port. But just as they are coming up on it, Bloodletters are materializing in front of them and the commissar has to order them to shoot as much as possible before going to close quarters...


----------



## DasOmen

It is my pleasure and honor to announce the winner of this contest. 

And the winner is StudioColrouphobia for his completed work on the pandoran crabs peace "Damn You Merphy" 

StudioColrouphobia will be collecting the prize money of 100$US per paypall. congradulations StudioColrouphobia and thank you to everyone else who entered this contest and gave it their all.


----------

